# moving back to uk



## tasi77 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi

wondering if someone can help me!!

i am british citizen r and married to an american, am a green card resident for the past 4 yrs, we also have a 2 yr old daughter born here in america.
my question is : 
we want to move back to uk permanently, but i still want to be able to come back to america for holidays,visiting family members etc.
what would be the best way visa wise to do this? do i let immigration know? or leave it and just come back in to america for holidays and hoping they will let me in?
hope to hear from someone soon!
thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tasi77 said:


> Hi
> 
> wondering if someone can help me!!
> 
> ...


The best way is to naturalise as a US citizen before you leave -- then you can come and go as you please. If you're eligible to file now, it's taking less than 6 months in most areas.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your wife will ned a UK visa 
Husbands, wives and partners (INF 4)


----------

